# Nice Ash Planes - Jack Ash



## rhett

Thanks for the review, I'm happy you liked it. I am even more happy the changes to the wedge kept you from having creep. Right now, the entire line is 1.5" blades. That was to keep things simple at the start. We hope to expand sizes as time goes on.


----------



## waho6o9

A well thought out review, thanks Mauricio.

Looks like a great plane to have. Ash rocks.


----------



## ksSlim

Well done. Too bad you can't do reviews for a living.


----------



## widdle

Very nice..looks like it would make a nice shooting plane…I use a veritas # 5 now, but dont like it at all..how does it feel in the hand while shooting ?


----------



## donwilwol

great review. I'd like to make one note about chip breakers on smoothers. You won't find a chip breaker in the Ron Brese line. I've been converting my infill's to thicker irons with no chip breakers and can't tell the difference. Give it a try.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice insight Mauricio. Does this make you a professional reviewer?


----------



## mochoa

Rhett, its working great, it holds the wedge tight while allowing easy adjustment which is very nice. 
How do yall get that mouth so tight! It was impossible to get a picture showing daylight through the opening. I thought for sure I would get clogging but it worked perfectly.

Widdle it feels very nice in the hand but my hand does want to slip so I press a couple of fingers against the front "escapement ramp" (is that what is called?). You know in font where the shavings come out. A plane of this size and shape with a knob you can screw on for shooting would be perfect for shooting.

Slim & Shane, no I'm not a professional reviewer; I just play one on LJ. 

Don, that might be true but don't yours and Ron Brese's planes have higher angle blade bedding? That would make a difference. I'll take steeper bedding over a chip breaker if I can only have one.


----------



## donwilwol

good point Mauricio. Now you've given me more testing to do.


----------



## superdav721

I enjoyed that. I believe you covered all the bases.
Well written and reviewed.


----------



## CL810

Great review Maur!


----------



## alba

Great review

Jamie


----------



## NiteWalker

Nice review.
I'm grabbin a smooth ash pretty soon. ;-p


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you Mauricio.


----------

